# obtenir la taille d'un dossier grace à un script Apple-Script



## Anonyme (31 Août 2002)

Comment peut-on obtenir la taille (en Mo ou en Ko) d'un dossier via un script ???
en fait je cherche à voir l'évolution de la taille d'un dossier, donc je voudrais mettre ce script en ouverture automatique au démarrage...
si quelqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance...


----------

